# tips for spider mites



## DUANEBO (Mar 28, 2008)

this is just something ive done 2 days ago i had those bastards tryin to take my crop and i was running outa time. so i this is wat i done shaked all the leaves makining them fall to the soil then inspected eacch leaf making sure that there were nun on them oh and yes it is time consuming depending on how big your babys are then iwent outside and blew about 2'' of dirt out of the pot then moved them in a different location and havnt had not 1 of those fuckers eatin my babys oh and depending on how time consuming. u might want to shake all the leafs again to make sure nun of them stays with the plant and u might even want to check the outside of the pot but sum one told me this and it is realy kool but this is jusst if u cant afford the spray shit


----------



## doctorD (Mar 29, 2008)

what about the eggs???? They will be back trust me.


----------



## DUANEBO (Mar 30, 2008)

yea bro just found out bout that theese fuckin bastards never seen emm in my whole life and now that ma babys are here they want to be like scavenger smokers and be greedy i was thinkin bout throwin some grass in there and foolem but prolly wont work well aye holla


----------



## doctorD (Mar 30, 2008)

Dont waste your time get rid of the plants you have. Now you need to clean the grow area. Use a bleach solution on everything. floors walls tools EVERYTHING. Then dont go in the grow with anything but a clean outfit. Spider mites are so hard to get rid of I have tried everything. Sprays predator mites you name it Hell i even used a vacuum to suck all the mites off once but it was a dumb idea and didnt help much. I eventually moved to a different house and hasn't had trouble yet. knock on wood!


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 30, 2008)

There's a fairly new pesticide you may want to try. Spinosad. It's more effective than the other stuff safe for use on marijuana plants. It's derived by fermentation of natural organisms, so it's even OMRI certified for use in organic production. It's best to avoid using it until you have to as its the newest most effective agent available and the more its used the faster a resistance will build up, but it sounds like you're there. 

Spinosad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Monterey Garden Insect Spray (Spinosad)


----------



## Rootney88 (Mar 31, 2008)

All the locals use Avid around here, is it really bad stuff?

I dont see it brought up too much around here.

At $400 a Quart I can see why most wont use.


thanks


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 31, 2008)

In theory Abamectin (Avid) is OK'd for agricultural use in food crop production---so it should be possible to use it safely. In application, I'd avoid it like the plague. 

Have a look at this:
Fred Gardner: Pesticides Made Her Sick; Herb Got Her Well

With reference to pot growing:



> [SIZE=-1]A serious organic agronomist consulted by C Notes comments, "Abamectin [the active ingredient in Avid] is called by some a "soft" pesticide because it's made by a bacterium, it's 'natural.' But just because a toxin is made by a bacterium doesn't mean it's safe for human ingestion. Occasionally people have called to ask what pesticide to use and I say, 'Absolutely no, out of the question.' There need to be cultural practices initiated up front that prevent the need for controlled materials.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]"Prevention is the key, period. There are truly 'soft' materials: Soaps, oils, water pressure. There are tools to contol pests, there's no excuse to use these pesticides -it's greed, it's dumb, it's just not right."[/SIZE]





And, of course, the price is prohibitive. 

I'd try Spinosad, if you must use a pesticide stronger than pyrethrum, it's the latest and greatest. It's still toxic, but it's not as bad as Avid. Just don't use it until you have to, as the (global) mite population will eventually build up immunity. And don't use it on flowering plants, if they're _anywhere_ near harvest. You don't want to handle or smoke pesticide as part of your harvested product.


----------



## capncash (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont think spinosad is toxic. Ive used it in flower with no ill effects. It is a bacteria that doesnt bother humans.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 31, 2008)

I use a mix I make myself. It kills spider mites, aphids and even thrips. Here it is and trust me it works better than anything you are going to buy in the garden stores. 

Take a misting water bottle that has the trigger on it.
Cover just the bottom of the bottle with dish soap (I use the orange anti-bacterial kind)
Fill 3/4 with just tap water
fill remaining 1/4 with white vinegar
shake gently, not too much though or you will have lots of bubbles, lol
spray all over your plants, under the leaves and the top of the soil unitl a light coating is on there (don't get it sopping wet)
leave on at least a few hours or over night
spray off all the plant ( I do this with clean water in the spray bottle)
bugs gone, shiny leaves.
Good luck, this does work.


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 31, 2008)

capncash said:


> I dont think spinosad is toxic. Ive used it in flower with no ill effects. It is a bacteria that doesnt bother humans.


It has a very low toxicity, but that's not the same as non-toxic. 

http://toxsci.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/65/2/276.pdf [Oxford study on Spinosad toxicity ]

Also, it's good to keep in mind that these studies aren't done with smoking/inhalation of residue or deposits in the plant tissue in mind. 

An ounce of prevention.......


----------



## capncash (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks interesting read!


----------



## robeauxdamatador (Apr 1, 2008)

if you got the time to give em one-by-one care, try wiping down the leaves w/ neem oil or just soapy water or whatever.. wipe both sides of the leaves liberally but gently, my plants responded well and I took out a good chunck of a spider mite infestation doing it. 
got the idea froma product I saw at the grow shop called botani-wipes, check it out. saving some dough to get a doktor doom fogger and really eradicate em all from the closet, but I'm worried that 3 wks into flowering might be too late to fumagate..? anyone got any experience w/ pyrethin foggers?


----------



## FilthyBob (Apr 1, 2008)

shit son i got hella mites can anyone message me if you know a quick fix??


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 1, 2008)

Scroll down and check out my home remedy mix, it works great. 



FilthyBob said:


> shit son i got hella mites can anyone message me if you know a quick fix??


----------



## Mindless (Apr 4, 2008)

I Overused SMC leaf wash . I used it 3 times in a week. It ended up killing a few leaves but it did the trick . haven't seen a single one since . But my plants are pushing 4 foot tall now ,. They were around 12 inches when i did it . All seems well


----------



## HighDroChronic (Apr 5, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I use a mix I make myself. It kills spider mites, aphids and even thrips. Here it is and trust me it works better than anything you are going to buy in the garden stores.
> 
> Take a misting water bottle that has the trigger on it.
> Cover just the bottom of the bottle with dish soap (I use the orange anti-bacterial kind)
> ...


I am giving this method a shot starting today. For the first time in my life I have the dreaded mites. A fellow patient who wanted to trade a few clones gave me some real winners. THANKS PRICK! I have used foggers, Zero Tolerance, SM-90, Safer 3-In-1 and now this. These little fuckers are ruthless. I am almost ready to move all my plants outside so I can start over in the grow room after a few weeks of more fogging and some serious bleach cleaning. My grow room is typically spotless too. This really sucks, I have local clubs waiting for my clones and I've been donating NONE for the last few months because of these damn mites. I just washed all the leaves of my 3 mothers (Purple Kush, Sensi Skunk and Big Bud), then I put them outside so they're no longer in my grow room and sprayed the first dose of the above recipe on them. Now what to do with the 12 plants in my veg room? Tose 'em or treat them?


----------



## potroast (Apr 5, 2008)

Two applications of Zero Tolerance has done it for me. Not a mite in sight since. It's a non-toxic blend of 5 botanical oils.

And it smells good. 

HTH


----------



## HighDroChronic (Apr 5, 2008)

As mentioned I tried Zero Tolerance but the cinnamon oil burns young leaves. Diluting enough to not cause leaf burn also dillutes the strength of it. However it does smell good. So far the best is SM-90 but that shit gets expensive too.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 5, 2008)

The recipe I gave you really works, I have used it for years on all my plants, gardens, indoor and out. I use it all the time on my roses too. Sometimes you may have to do it twice in a 2 week period but it doesn't harm the plants and the vinegar makes the leaves shiny, lol. I would also suggest disinfecting the grow area too before putting the plants back in. 



HighDroChronic said:


> I am giving this method a shot starting today. For the first time in my life I have the dreaded mites. A fellow patient who wanted to trade a few clones gave me some real winners. THANKS PRICK! I have used foggers, Zero Tolerance, SM-90, Safer 3-In-1 and now this. These little fuckers are ruthless. I am almost ready to move all my plants outside so I can start over in the grow room after a few weeks of more fogging and some serious bleach cleaning. My grow room is typically spotless too. This really sucks, I have local clubs waiting for my clones and I've been donating NONE for the last few months because of these damn mites. I just washed all the leaves of my 3 mothers (Purple Kush, Sensi Skunk and Big Bud), then I put them outside so they're no longer in my grow room and sprayed the first dose of the above recipe on them. Now what to do with the 12 plants in my veg room? Tose 'em or treat them?


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 19, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I use a mix I make myself. It kills spider mites, aphids and even thrips. Here it is and trust me it works better than anything you are going to buy in the garden stores.
> Take a misting water bottle that has the trigger on it.
> Cover just the bottom of the bottle with dish soap (I use the orange anti-bacterial kind)
> Fill 3/4 with just tap water
> ...


I couldn't find any white vinegar around where I live, different kind of vinegar wouldn't work, would it?


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 19, 2008)

potroast said:


> Two applications of Zero Tolerance has done it for me. Not a mite in sight since. It's a non-toxic blend of 5 botanical oils.
> 
> And it smells good.
> 
> HTH


Ed's products are GREAT!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 19, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> I couldn't find any white vinegar around where I live, different kind of vinegar wouldn't work, would it?


Just pain old white vivnegar, you should be able to get it at any grocery store. If that doesn't work you can use 99% iso alcohol. But I choose not too to avoid burning the plants.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2008)

i have dealt with thrips never mites scary. i always read spider mite post's. hopefully i will never have to use what im learning


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

i bought this stuff from home depot called Garden Safe Fruit and Vegetable insect spray but im scared to use it..anyone try it??


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 3, 2008)

here is something usefull for spider mites and everything else www.organiccontrol.com my friend used lady bugs indoors and said all mites were killed have not tried personally but easy to get. i would like to try the predatory mites. mostly i use neem and pyrethrum with canola oil(for eggs)


----------



## bossman88188 (May 14, 2009)

Back to the spinosad thing.
If its omri listed does that not make organic enough.
Im trying to stay 100% organic. And have thrips and just picked spinosad.
Now i am wondering to use it or not.


----------



## juicemc22 (May 14, 2009)

Check into Azatrol. I used it and have cut them out of my room within a week. However I am going to continue using it as recommended just to be safe. Good luck.


----------



## briwaller (May 14, 2009)

funny u say that, my mom said to do that very same thing


----------



## briwaller (May 14, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I use a mix I make myself. It kills spider mites, aphids and even thrips. Here it is and trust me it works better than anything you are going to buy in the garden stores.
> 
> Take a misting water bottle that has the trigger on it.
> Cover just the bottom of the bottle with dish soap (I use the orange anti-bacterial kind)
> ...


funny u say that, my mom said to do that very same thing


----------



## bossman88188 (May 14, 2009)

My plan of attack is this. Critism welcome.
2 days ago sprayed serenade concentrate without diluting oops.seedlings not happy but ok.
In 5 days i will do chiceh's mix.
5 more days spinosad 
5 days neem. And they should die fuckers die.


----------



## Grubs (May 15, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Take a misting water bottle that has the trigger on it.
> Cover just the bottom of the bottle with dish soap (I use the orange anti-bacterial kind)
> Fill 3/4 with just tap water
> fill remaining 1/4 with white vinegar
> ...


I'm at least trying this before chemicals. +rep


----------



## lvpete (May 15, 2009)

Avid works! I had mites and now they are all gone


----------



## toledoricky (May 15, 2009)

lvpete said:


> Avid works! I had mites and now they are all gone


i have been using "hot shot no pest" strips for months and the mites i used them for disappeared within a week of use and haven't come back since. don't know exactly what the effects of using them may be, lots of people are afraid of them, but after reading this: http://www.pan-uk.org/pestnews/Actives/dichlorv.htm, i feel better. (it's an artice about Dichlorvos (DDVP), which is the main chemical in the strips.) judge for yourself...


----------



## bicycle racer (May 15, 2009)

thrips in my experience can be just as bad im dealing with them outdoors currently.


----------



## SayWord (May 15, 2009)

lady bugs?

roses for them to munch on.

fuck mites man. i had mite bud though, i sold some to a homie. he took a tooth brush to it and jsut brushed the shit out of it and removed most of the mite stuff on the bud. he said he got about a gram of just mites and hair after scrubbing this shit (half ounce). then some kids came to his house with no weed or money expecting a smoke out and he rolled them a nice fat blunt of the spider mites/ hairs to do a test to see if you can taste it or not. (i told him u cant, guess he didnt believe me). the kids never knew and said some shit like "yeh its a little harsh but pretty dank". elohel


----------



## bicycle racer (May 16, 2009)

thats fucked up why?


----------



## MrFishy (May 16, 2009)

I've had great luck stemming infestations w/Bonine* Eight (permithrin) which is basically a longer lasting (up to 3 weeks) pyrethrum. Kills on contact and a second app 2-3 weeks later usually stops the egg-lings from successfully hatching.

As with most products, mites do become inured to permithrin after repeated usage.

That said, I'm gonna use the Chiceh fix next time I need one.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 16, 2009)

thrips are working my new plants i feel they really are worse than mites any suggestions they can fly(hop) short distances fuck me. the funny thing is there only going after my seed grown fem plants wtf.


----------



## NiceGrow! (May 18, 2009)

use neem and tree oils and orange oils


----------



## bicycle racer (May 18, 2009)

i hit them(thrips) with pyrethrum but they came right back. i sprayed with einstein oil hopefully that does it. i have killed spider mites much easier imo.


----------



## vapedg13 (May 18, 2009)

I know you want to stay organic but ...............I had these fuckers for over a year and a 1/2.... I tried everything..neem oil, safer soaps, natural predetors.....nothing worked..

until I sprayed my young plants (2 weeks old) with Avid...this shit destroys the mites central nervous system and makes them sterile so the cant lay anymore eggs!!! 

The Avid pesticide is systemic and stays in the plant for 45 days so spray before your cut your lights

I only had to do 1 application and I havent had any mites since then!!


----------



## bicycle racer (May 18, 2009)

does avid kill thrips? i assume it does but if you know let me know. i have heard avid very poisonous even to mammals true? not that i would not use it if i had to thrips did a 48 hour ass kicking to some new plants of mine even mites take longer than that to work there evil magic.


----------



## bushmang (May 20, 2009)

1.release lady bugs and praing mantis as soon as you strt flowering and leave them in there the entire time. they will do the job, neem oil is next and you should not get them, fingers crissed, the whole thing with mites is that you have to avoid them radther than kill them, killing an mite infestation is very painfull and ends up returning so clean your crowing area with 5ml bleach in 1l of water and spray the outside of your house with hardcorde chemical insect killers and inside as well but before you put yor plants in there. Once the plants are in i like to spray arround the grow tents and the outside structure of the tents no spot is missed, regular check up on the plants is a must there is not one time i walk into the room and check my plants leaves for mites, i have been attacked twice in my old crib and mainly due to the age of the house and that it was all woood!!!!!!! avoid wood at all times. they like to hide in the addict of the house or in the basement and attack your shit when its nice and moist.

another thin i o is i run my humidity arround 30% when the climate outside gets warmer i have realized that mites love humidity that is 50% or higher. keeping the temps under 30 degrees celcius helps a bit as well, you can slow the spread of mites by dropping down the temp. 

My friend was fucking arround 1 time and had a clone with mites starting to attack so what he did was put the clone in the frigerator and wolla they all died but so did his plant. So if you have mites and you harvested then simply put your fresh cut buds in the freeyer or refrigrator and let them die off this way, im sure smoking mites is no fun. even though im sure i have smoked some and didnt notice anything.

mites are the wors and must be preented i go through my entire house once per week and look for spider webs as soon as i see fresh webs i spray the entire house and look for the fuckers responsible they all must die.

now i have hear dof some spiders killing otherspiders and insects which is nice bu t i don take that chance, insect and bacteria free environment is ideal.


----------



## greatghanjadude (May 20, 2009)

Try some garlic powder (not garlic salt) and dryer sheets...spread garlic powder on top of soil...place a dryer sheet on top of the soil too (remove it when watering...nasty chemicals)...got rid of my gnats....


----------



## closetengineer (May 20, 2009)

putting fresh cut buds in the freezer would explode the still-watery cells, would it not? I always thought it would reduce potency. And if it's really that bad at harvest time, do like others suggested and just clear and clean the room. I was gifted a Kong clone over a year ago, and if i don't check daily, major outbreak. It's worn me out and just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Forsaken5678 (May 20, 2009)

i have found that Neem oil works for most pests... just spray on your plants every other day for about a week and any pest will be gone. It also promotes growth.


----------



## vapedg13 (May 20, 2009)

closetengineer said:


> putting fresh cut buds in the freezer would explode the still-watery cells, would it not? I always thought it would reduce potency. And if it's really that bad at harvest time, do like others suggested and just clear and clean the room. I was gifted a Kong clone over a year ago, and if i don't check daily, major outbreak. It's worn me out and just isn't worth the hassle.


Fresh cut buds in a freezer will turn black I'm telling ya spray the Avid on your plant 1 time and your done...no more having to check your plants for webs or eggs

Avid comes in a 8 oz bottle cost $100-125...but that 8 oz bottle does 100 gallons of water....you only need 4-5 drops of Avid per quart of water/spray botle


----------



## NiceGrow! (May 21, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> Fresh cut buds in a freezer will turn black I'm telling ya spray the Avid on your plant 1 time and your done...no more having to check your plants for webs or eggs
> 
> Avid comes in a 8 oz bottle cost $100-125...but that 8 oz bottle does 100 gallons of water....you only need 4-5 drops of Avid per quart of water/spray botle


Seriously do you want that shit on your buds? i dont. even if it comes out of the plant. neem works. so do ciggarrettes. two per gal. american spirits.( no attitives)
if you spray neem on them every week or so you wont have any problems. and its like only ten bucks for tons of it.
also there are pyrethian foggers wayyy better then avid.
thats just my opinion


----------



## vapedg13 (May 21, 2009)

NiceGrow! said:


> Seriously do you want that shit on your buds? i dont. even if it comes out of the plant. neem works. so do ciggarrettes. two per gal. american spirits.( no attitives)
> if you spray neem on them every week or so you wont have any problems. and its like only ten bucks for tons of it.
> also there are pyrethian foggers wayyy better then avid.
> thats just my opinion


I never said to spray avia on your buds.....Avid is systemic and its translocated.....stays in your plant for 45 days...lastest you want to spray is when your cutting your lights


----------



## vapedg13 (May 21, 2009)

NiceGrow! said:


> Seriously do you want that shit on your buds? i dont. even if it comes out of the plant. neem works. so do ciggarrettes. two per gal. american spirits.( no attitives)
> if you spray neem on them every week or so you wont have any problems. and its like only ten bucks for tons of it.
> also there are pyrethian foggers wayyy better then avid.
> thats just my opinion


I never said to spray avid on your buds.....Avid is systemic and its translocated.....stays in your plant for 45 days...lastest you want to spray is when your cutting your lights


----------



## BakedinBC (May 21, 2009)

neem oil...? what is it? and where do i get it?


----------



## vapedg13 (May 21, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> neem oil...? what is it? and where do i get it?


 
if you musthttp://www.planetnatural.com/site/neem-oil.html


----------



## sogbunn (May 25, 2009)

DUANEBO said:


> this is just something ive done 2 days ago i had those bastards tryin to take my crop and i was running outa time. so i this is wat i done shaked all the leaves makining them fall to the soil then inspected eacch leaf making sure that there were nun on them oh and yes it is time consuming depending on how big your babys are then iwent outside and blew about 2'' of dirt out of the pot then moved them in a different location and havnt had not 1 of those fuckers eatin my babys oh and depending on how time consuming. u might want to shake all the leafs again to make sure nun of them stays with the plant and u might even want to check the outside of the pot but sum one told me this and it is realy kool but this is jusst if u cant afford the spray shit


 "cant aford the spray shit????" these fukkers will rob u.. the amount the spray costs to get rida these guys in 1 spray, will be made up and then sum in ur harvest... i jus got them and lookin up posts to see best methods and sprayin them sounds best... no mater how much it costes


----------



## bicycle racer (May 25, 2009)

something cool happened i had some thrips and spider mites outdoor and a bunch of lacewings have been laying eggs on my plants this is great because when they hatch the larvae which look like little alligators eat voraciously and move about the plant they like to eat thrips aphids mites etc... and dont eat plants in any way. so basically my girls have there own micro body guard's and i did nothing to promote this. on further research i discovered lacewings only lay eggs if there are parasites to be eaten by there young. this time nature is on my side.


----------



## funnymunny11 (Jun 9, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> I use a mix I make myself. It kills spider mites, aphids and even thrips. Here it is and trust me it works better than anything you are going to buy in the garden stores.
> 
> Take a misting water bottle that has the trigger on it.
> Cover just the bottom of the bottle with dish soap (I use the orange anti-bacterial kind)
> ...


 
Anyone tried this yet??? Plz Plz Plz say it works that easy! I'm gonna give it a try. Rubbing alcohol and water in a spray bottle helps too but I'm scared to try it during flower cuz rubbing alcohol is so good at dissolving resin. Can your mix be used during flower Chiceh?


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 10, 2009)

Azatrol costs me $97 a quart and it takes 2 fluid oz to 1 gallon of water so its kind of on the pricey side. Its acctually pure azadrachtin, the ingrient in neem oil that is pesticidal. I think about 3 doses of the azatrol will eliminate the infestation and after that I'll use pyrethrin foggers every 3 weeks. That should eliminate them for good.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 10, 2009)

if dealing with pests outdoors like me its a whole different animal indoor issues are so easy when compared to the onslaught you deal with outdoor. fear thrips they are far worse than mites far worse.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 10, 2009)

bicycle racer: You said you tried pyrethrum for thrips and it didn't work... did you also water with it? Or just spray? You need to do both. The larvae live in the soil. Worked great for me - got rid of all of them right away. BTW, I used Bug Buster-O. It's much more economical that way; mixing your own vs. buying something premixed.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 10, 2009)

i did not soil drench with pyrethrum not a bad idea. i have sprayed with neem and have recently tried spinosad which is supposed to be the thrip killer watered with it a bit we will see. any other thrip methods you know of fill me in. they are nasty i have the western brown thrip the worst most virulent kind.


----------



## SayWord (Jun 12, 2009)

fuck spidermites. im moving and next grow i am makin damn sure i do not get those fuckers


----------



## strataman (Jul 9, 2009)

hi
not seen much about this product is it ok
thanks

http://www.koppert.com/pests/aphid/products-against-aphids/detail/savona-3/


----------

